# Wanted TV Tuner for antenna Analog ?



## alfdeejay (Mar 31, 2017)

I am looking for a extern TV tuner who can recieves Analog FM Dial from an Antenna.
87-108 Mhz.
Pal Color.

Who has SCART out or Composite Video out

Remote control

I got an VHS Player with a non working tuner and looking for a solution.
It has Scart input.

Is there any TV-tuner on the market that I can use ?

Regards 
Anders


----------

